# VLookup not working (referencing external workbook)



## colinheslop1984 (Jan 3, 2023)

I am referencing an external workbook. Which has a table similar to this one below: (Assume the table starts at cell A1)


First NameLast NameConcatJob SearchNotesPeterParkerPeter ParkerYWants a job as a photographerBruceWayneBruce WayneNPepperPottsPepper Potts YSecretary or PA work

I want to reference this table, using the name in the concat column to return the notes for that person.

I tried a VLOOKUP but it just returns a value of zero. The formatting seems fine. I have checked spellings and for spaces.

I am looking for a solution that works. Can anyone help? 

Here is an example of the formula not working for me =VLOOKUP(C15,'[Caseload Management File.xlsx]Sheet1'!$D$6:$H$250,4)


----------



## Fluff (Jan 3, 2023)

If that data starts in A1 of the other workbook why are you trying to lookup a value in col D rather than C?


----------



## colinheslop1984 (Jan 3, 2023)

Fluff said:


> If that data starts in A1 of the other workbook why are you trying to lookup a value in col D rather than C?


I was just be lazy with the table/explanation. Sorry I guess this causes confusion.

The source table is similar to that which I have provided, I've just tried to simplify it for the convenience in my post by removing columns not relevant. See below correction 


Source TableB​C​D​E​F​G​H​1​First NameLast NameConcatPhoneEmailJob SearchNotes2​PeterParkerPeter ParkerYWants a job as a photographer3​BruceWayneBruce WayneN4​PepperPottsPepper PottsYSecretary or PA work​


My SheetABCDE1First NameLast NameConcatNotes2PepperPottsPepper Potts3PeterParkerPeter Parker4BruceWayneBruce Wayne

The point is that names are usually not in the matching cell row. So I am using the names in column C as the criteria, to find and return the corresponding data from the notes column.

Hopefully this makes more sense?


----------



## Fluff (Jan 3, 2023)

In that case if you are trying to get the notes, the final argument of the vlookup should be 5 not 4


----------



## colinheslop1984 (Jan 3, 2023)

Oh sorry I have tried 5 as well, which still returned zero. I changed it to 4 to test if with another cell to see if it made a difference. Which it didn't.

Is there an alternative function I can try that would produce the same lookup?


----------



## Fluff (Jan 3, 2023)

It will only return 0 if the value in C15 is found in col D & col H for that row is empty.


----------



## colinheslop1984 (Jan 3, 2023)

Definately info in both fields


----------



## Fluff (Jan 3, 2023)

Assuming that you want an exact match try it like

```
=VLOOKUP(C15,'[Caseload Management File.xlsx]Sheet1'!$D$6:$H$250,5,0)
```


----------

